# adolesant robin - hit window :(



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi all  I just had a juvenille Robin fly into our front window - I was afraid this would happen (we have 2 families being raised in our yard this year). Seems dazed but I checked the wings and they appear to be okay. Mom is nearby (I think) but the little guy really seems pretty dazed. If he doesn't perk up soon should I bring him in overnight? I'll do some searching here too - I just can't recall if I should use heat if he's slightly in shock. He made quite a racket when I carried him from the driveway to the "feeding training area" that Mom's been using the past three or four days. It's also drizzling & a bit cooler than normal in Jersey tonight. Let me know any suggestions you have. Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Hi all  I just had a juvenille Robin fly into our front window - I was afraid this would happen (we have 2 families being raised in our yard this year). Seems dazed but I checked the wings and they appear to be okay. Mom is nearby (I think) but the little guy really seems pretty dazed. If he doesn't perk up soon should I bring him in overnight? I'll do some searching here too - I just can't recall if I should use heat if he's slightly in shock. He made quite a racket when I carried him from the driveway to the "feeding training area" that Mom's been using the past three or four days. It's also drizzling & a bit cooler than normal in Jersey tonight. Let me know any suggestions you have. Thanks


Don't think you should put him on heat..........I've had this happen a time or two. So far..........I just sat with the birds for about 10 to 15 minutes and all of the sudden, they came to and just took off like nothing happened.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Renee - for the life of me I couldn't remember  I'm just keeping an eye on him now. I figured better for him to be in a familiar environment where Mom can easily locate him. So far so good - and I think the little fight he gave me was a good sign - just hopefully didn't tax his heart too much in addition to the window encounter.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I remember a little brown bird, maybe a wren?..........don't know my birds that well, hitting our window. I picked him up and he pooped on me........LOL, but didn't offer to get away, so I laid him in the grass and just petted him and talked to him and all of the sudden, he just took off.......scared me actually because it happened so suddenly.........hopefully your little one will be ok.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just went to check on him again before we sit down for dinner.... he stared at me for a little bit and flew a good solid few feet to the top of our shed in the back yard  Pretty straight flight for such a young one too!

What a relief! I panic so easily 

Thanks again for the quick response Renee


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So glad to hear the little Robin is OK, Dez!!

I believe I remember that heat is not indicated for head trauma.

Do you have any decals on your window(s)? Hopefully, they will help prevent future "run ins!" 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

your right no heat for head injuries it makes them bleed out.
i sometimes will even put ice to their head for 5-10 minutes every hour.
sounds like you little guy did just fine, i would say if he was sitting there in one spot for over hour or so and you could easily pick him up then he would have needed saving


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification about the heat - I just hope I don't have a need to remember it again anytime soon.

Just saw him/her in the yard - hanging out with Mom and the sibling... still trying to learn how to dig for worms on his (or her) own. The other sibling seems to have gotten the hang of it now. So wonderful watching these babies grow up  

And wonderful to see how protective the parents are too! Dave told me the Mom was dive bombing me while I was helping her kid out right after hitting the window.

Shi - we put decals on all the windows every spring since we seem to have a "nest friendly" yard so we get lots of babies. Haven't had many window collisions the past few years (thankfully). Hope the one yesterday is the only incident this year too. Good reminder to all of us though - decals on windows really do help!


----------

